# BURNETT & TABBS FINALLY



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Here Are Pics Of The Bigger Trout My Son & I Caught 04/06/08.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice fish.. How big were they and what did ya catch them on.. Looking like its about to bust open


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, look at those hawgs!!!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

The 1st One My Son Caught Was The Biggest Of All @ 24 1/2, We Released 3 Other Monsters That Had To Range From 22-24. The One We Brought Home I'm Going To Get Mounted For My Son [his Best Trout To Date].

We Caught Them On Live Shrimp Under Corks, Plastics & Three On Top Waters.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

good looking fish congrats to you and your son


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweet catch! Congratulations!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

nice, that area produces big trout this time of year.


----------



## smittysmith13 (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Really nice, solid fish.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*n*

Nice pics.
I hate it when the young'en school ya.
Way to go.


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*Whoa!*

Congrats. Those are beauties! Even one of those would have made the trip for me.

Looks like good ol' Tabbs still produces quality trout.


----------



## TxHook'Em (May 22, 2006)

Outstanding gentlemen, way to go!!!


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Great report, beautiful fish, glad your son caught a hawg !

There have a been quite a few really fats ones caught in Burnett Bay recently.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

great looking fish.nice and fat.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

nice...i'd be proud...of the fish and my son!


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

good job


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Killa, that's some good fish. Do you run a new black 21 kenner with a Mercury? If so I've seen you up over the past 4 to 5 months. They say not to eat over 8 ounces of fish up there in a months period. Those are tournament fish AND for mounting. Congrates on the your sons mount. That will get anybody hooked for life.

I see you found the stump on the drop off. Shhhhhhhhhhh.

Steve


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL,, JAW studying that pic,,, at least my reef at the boat house is safe. 

Nice fish, congrats!


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Aren't you the Captain of the spyglass potlicker club Daryl. If you knew so those rocks messed up out boat house pattern. It used to be a highway between Scotts, Crystall and Burnett Bay. Now just ones and twosies.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I never said the flats,,, you know what I'm talking about,, and yes,, that dredge still has it jacked! eeerrrrrrrrr!

OH well, there's lots of water to cover.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I know both spots you two potlickers are speaking of , but having two young kids in the house means I have to pay attention to the consumption advisories just to play it safe. Momma gets mad if I spend a morning fishing and come back with nothin!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

LOL at the banter above.

Real nice fish in those pics! Glad you and your son had some good times on the water. Big fish always = big smiles, especially among a father and son. I need to go fishing with my Dad again soon!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Do Anyone Know A Good Taxidermist In The Houston Area?


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Try the general discussion board. I know one, but your son will be married with children when it's ready. He's slow, good and backed up.

Good Luck, Steve


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

just got a call from jack to come pick up my son's mount. i'm picking it up as soon as i get off work & will post pics of it.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

i'd say jack inmon did a great job & was pretty quick about it.

what do ya'll think?


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

Great looking mount....some fine work


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome mount!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow looks great.


----------

